# right and left heart cath right side discontinued



## tlc7190 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am new to the cardiology piece of coding and I need some help. I have a doc that did a right and left heart cath, coronary angiography, left ventriculography,but was unable to get the right side done. how would you code that.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am not sure I understand what you mean specifically by, "unable to get the right side done." I read that as if he were only able to do the left heart cath. If that is the case then here you go:

93510, 26
93543
93555,26
93545
93556,26

If in fact he did both, it would be 93526,26 and the codes above. 

If he did any intervention, i.e., PTCA or stent, be sure to add your -59 mod to the 93555 and 93556.

Hope that helps.


----------



## snoprean (Jun 27, 2012)

How would you code a attempt cardiac cath?  The doctor tried the left and than the right femoral artery but due to calcification in both common femoral and iliac arteries was unable to thread the wire.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jun 28, 2012)

You could bill for the cath placement(s) in the common bilateral femorals.


----------

